# I got really drunk at a work Xmas party, will I be fired?



## Mrmagoo (1 December 2012)

I accidentally had too much to drink and got a little silly. I went in a shout with two heavy drinkers and got really drunk and started whinging like a little bitch.

I feel as though I should be ashamed of myself and either kill myself or quit but I don't feel any shame nor embarrassment for anything ever so that is not a possibility.  

I don't know.

Do people get in trouble for this sort of thing ? I never thought about it as I never assumed I'd be the one who gets too drunk.


----------



## sails (1 December 2012)

*Re: I got really drunk at a work xmas party will I be fired ?*

With any luck, the others might have been too drunk to remember!  If not, I guess an apology might help.   I'm sure it's not the first time this has happened.

I went with my husband to a work party last year and it was painful, to be honest.  We don't drink a lot and as the evening went on, it became noiser and sillier to the point of being totally useless being there.  We declined the invitation this year as there is simply no point unless you are a heavy drinker and get totally loud and stupid with them...

Good luck!


----------



## MrBurns (1 December 2012)

*Re: I got really drunk at a work xmas party will I be fired ?*



Mrmagoo said:


> I accidentally had too much to drink and got a little silly. I went in a shout with two heavy drinkers and got really drunk and started whinging like a little bitch.
> 
> I feel as though I should be ashamed of myself and either kill myself or quit but I don't feel any shame nor embarrassment for anything ever so that is not a possibility.
> 
> ...




"Accidentally had too much to drink"  that's fantastic can I use it ?

Dont worry about it unless you grabbed someone you shouldn't somewhere you shouldn't have.

The worst that will happen is you get a warning of some kind, no one will remember ..........probably.


----------



## Bill M (1 December 2012)

*Re: I got really drunk at a work xmas party will I be fired ?*



Mrmagoo said:


> I accidentally had too much to drink and got a little silly. I went in a shout with two heavy drinkers and got really drunk and started whinging like a little bitch.
> 
> I feel as though I should be ashamed of myself and either kill myself or quit but I don't feel any shame nor embarrassment for anything ever so that is not a possibility.
> 
> ...




Being a career drinker myself I wouldn't worry about it. Best way is to front up on Monday and just say to those that were there "Oh I got a bit p!ssed on Friday, how did you guys turn out"? You will either get, jeeez magoo you were blind or oh we were smashed too. If you get the later you have nothing to worry about, if you get the former then jokingly say "maybe we should do it again" then gauge the response, if negative just say sorry only joking and that you meant no offence. Personally, my attitude would be who cares.


----------



## pixel (1 December 2012)

*Re: I got really drunk at a work xmas party will I be fired ?*



Mrmagoo said:


> I accidentally had too much to drink and got a little silly. I went in a shout with two heavy drinkers and got really drunk and started whinging like a little bitch.
> 
> I feel as though I should be ashamed of myself and either kill myself or quit but I don't feel any shame nor embarrassment for anything ever so that is not a possibility.
> 
> ...




Sounds like quite some party!

If the organisers didn't put a lid on the amount of booze, chances are everybody got as soaked as you, and nobody will remember what you did in particular. Or did some HR chick take photos and put them up on facebook? If so, you could have a case against the company. Remember: in today's environment, it rarely matters how stupid you act; it's always someone else's fault!

The company had a duty of care; they can't sack you for their own failure to protect you from making an ass of yourself..


----------



## McLovin (1 December 2012)

*Re: I got really drunk at a work xmas party will I be fired ?*

Depends on the company, the industry and who was there. If it was just a boozy team Xmas party, then nothing to worry about. If it was a divisional type thing with plenty of senior management bobbing around then probably not the best idea to get blind.


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2012)

Yeah I guess as a 20 year veteran of Christmas parties I can I say I got pretty loaded at most of them. I can honestly say that I always remembered them and was never the one they remembered! That's the trick, pace yourself.

I think you'll be alright but talk to a mate that was there and find out before Monday.

CanOz


----------



## sptrawler (1 December 2012)

Be a little cautious, some bosses use the christmas get together as a way of pumping the workers for info. Must admit in 40 years only met one, but he used it well.
Go to the christmas get together, with a positive agenda, focus on not paying out.


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 December 2012)

If it's an "official" company organised and paid for staff function taking place during paid working hours then don't take it for granted that you are allowed to drink _at all_. That is especially the case if the venue is anywhere on company property. Even more if you are required to be "on call" during the function or otherwise return to work afterward.

On the other hand, if it's after hours, attendance is voluntary, it's at the expense of staff and is off site then it's a very different situation. Do whatever you like as long as it doesn't involve sleeping with anyone you shouldn't have.

A lot comes down to the individual manager too. One place I worked, the general manager organised a staff function twice a year and everything was paid by the company, alcohol included. The next manager not only ended the functions but after a year or two banned alcohol consumption anywhere on company property, including after work. No prizes for guessing that the "unofficial" Christmas party was promptly moved to a local hotel after hours to get around the ban.


----------



## Calliope (1 December 2012)

Mrmagoo said:


> I accidentally had too much to drink and got a little silly. I went in a shout with two heavy drinkers and got really drunk and* started whinging like a little bitch.*




Seeing that you are female I suppose there won't be any sexual harassment accusations.


----------



## sptrawler (1 December 2012)

Calliope said:


> Seeing that you are female I suppose there won't be any sexual harassment accusations.




Oh. I thought it was a bloke.
No you will be fine, no probs.


----------



## Tink (2 December 2012)

What do you mean accidently?
They were your choices.

I dont know how old you are, but hopefully you have learnt from the experience, whatever the outcome.


----------



## johenmo (2 December 2012)

I rarely go to work Xmas parties - excess drink makes a lot of people (more?) obnoxious!  Seriously... I rarely go and have always made a point of not drinking to excess at work functions of any type.  I don't have any  sympathy for excess drinkers - doesn't matter of the booze is free, you don't have to drink it.

As for being fired - depends on what you did.  Whilst there is a duty of care for the company, excess alcohol has not been a defence in those cases where people have lost their jobs.

Leave being drunk for your non-work friends social circle.  If you don't have a non-work social circle, get one.


----------



## prawn_86 (2 December 2012)

In my job we pretty much *have *to drink :


----------



## Mrmagoo (2 December 2012)

Ya. If I were a chick, I'd just blame it on my ovaries.


----------



## drsmith (2 December 2012)

A good rule of thumb (which I wish I realised in my younger days) is to be no more plastered than the group as a whole and perhaps a little less. 

Let someone else stand out.


----------



## Logique (2 December 2012)

Mrmagoo said:


> ....Do people get in trouble for this sort of thing ? I never thought about it as I never assumed I'd be the one who gets too drunk.



A very broad question, to which the answer is..it depends. 

In some industries it might be a positive stimulus to your career, like on the wharves or in advertising.  But overall I wouldn't sweat it, some latitude is allowed at this time of the year.


----------



## gordon2007 (2 December 2012)

Hmm...this is my last christmas party before I retire in Jan. Wonder how pissed i'll get. As my christmas parties are employees only, no spouses, and are over at 6:30pm sharp, I normally have her meet in town after and we use that as a good excuse to go to the casino and have a good night out.


----------



## DB008 (2 December 2012)

Hmm....


----------



## McLovin (2 December 2012)

Logique said:


> A very broad question, to which the answer is..it depends.
> 
> In some industries it might be a positive stimulus to your career, like on the wharves or in advertising.  But overall I wouldn't sweat it, some latitude is allowed at this time of the year.




Advertising you'd be more worried about it being a "white" Christmas than getting too drunk.


----------



## Mrmagoo (2 December 2012)

It's alright. If I get fired it just means I'll be unemployable. So I'll just have to become a teacher.


----------



## Bill M (2 December 2012)

gordon2007 said:


> Hmm...this is my last christmas party before I retire in Jan. Wonder how pissed i'll get. As my christmas parties are employees only, no spouses, and are over at 6:30pm sharp, I normally have her meet in town after and we use that as a good excuse to go to the casino and have a good night out.




Congrats on the upcoming retirement, believe you me being retired is great and I don't miss any of the work parties. Sounds like you're going to have a good night out with your partner, good on ya mate, have a good one.:alcohol:


----------



## Julia (2 December 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> In my job we pretty much *have *to drink :



Prawn, as I understand it, you're in your first job.  Always seems important at such an early stage in your career to be 'one of the bunch'.
Hopefully, in a few years time, you might discover that having a principle of not getting drunk or necessarily drinking alcohol at work functions can be a source of admiration for your independence.

On the thread topic, having fun is good.  But making an idiot of onself is just stupid imo.
Nothing sillier than a drunk.


----------



## McLovin (2 December 2012)

Julia said:


> Hopefully, in a few years time, you might discover that having a principle of not getting drunk or necessarily drinking alcohol at work functions can be a source of admiration for your independence.




I have a mate whose job is pretty much to take out clients and get them drunk. His "lunches" start around 12 and sometimes don't wrap up until 7-8pm. This is pretty much every day. Not surprisingly, he's not in the best shape.

His entertainment allowance is big. $80-90k/year.


----------



## CanOz (2 December 2012)

McLovin said:


> I have a mate whose job is pretty much to take out clients and get them drunk. His "lunches" start around 12 and sometimes don't wrap up until 7-8pm. This is pretty much every day. Not surprisingly, he's not in the best shape.
> 
> His entertainment allowance is big. $80-90k/year.




Yeah, in Asia its pretty much a given that your budget has an element of entertainment in it that is much bigger then most Western business. Dinner, lots of Chinese spirits followed by KTV and more spirits. The sales guys take a beating from it too. 

Surely they must get sick of it. 

Here though, its the Chinese New Year parties where they get carried away....literally most of the time.

CanOz


----------



## prawn_86 (3 December 2012)

Julia said:


> Prawn, as I understand it, you're in your first job.  Always seems important at such an early stage in your career to be 'one of the bunch'.
> Hopefully, in a few years time, you might discover that having a principle of not getting drunk or necessarily drinking alcohol at work functions can be a source of admiration for your independence.




Check out McLovin and CanOz's responses. When you are out with clients (which thankfully isnt a weekly thing for me) then you generally do what they want, which usually involes drinking.

Cant say my entertainment budget is anywhere near 90k though


----------



## Julia (3 December 2012)

Prawn, I don't mind what you do.  Neither is it any of my business what friends of other members do.
But after many years of obligatory socialising I've seen more good business done in an atmosphere of  a couple of glasses of a good wine with an excellent meal than in all the heavy boozing put together.

Just maybe remember that alcohol is very much a disinhibitor (as Magoo is now worrying) and any factor that reduces your control can put you at a disadvantage.

Try an experiment.  Go to your usual outings where you usually drink.  Elect to have something other than alcohol.
Depending, of course, on the maturity of your companions, I doubt any of them will consider you unacceptable company.


----------



## Knobby22 (3 December 2012)

Julia said:


> Prawn, I don't mind what you do.  Neither is it any of my business what friends of other members do.
> But after many years of obligatory socialising I've seen more good business done in an atmosphere of  a couple of glasses of a good wine with an excellent meal than in all the heavy boozing put together.
> 
> Just maybe remember that alcohol is very much a disinhibitor (as Magoo is now worrying) and any factor that reduces your control can put you at a disadvantage.
> ...




Julia is correct.
I am very wary of drinking too much especially with clients as can be prone to loosening of tongue.
I like one or two only. You will find many will not drink at all. You are among work collegues and maybe clients, not friends.


----------



## Julia (3 December 2012)

I've been at many a staff Christmas Party where the main interest of management is in observing the behaviour of their employees.
This can make or break a candidate's chances of promotion.


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2012)

Loose lips sink ships.

I and my P/A are all ears and eyes.
I learn more at and after Xmas parties than at any other time.
My P/A has excellent results in identifying loyal and trusted
employees.

As a result after cutting the place in half with staff
over 50% that remain have been with me for 5 + Years.

Some of the strories I hear!


----------



## Mrmagoo (3 December 2012)

tech/a said:


> Loose lips sink ships.
> 
> I and my P/A are all ears and eyes.
> I learn more at and after Xmas parties than at any other time.
> ...




That is pretty evil. I guess employers are just bad people.

PS. I didn't get fired. No one seemed to notice or care about me.


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2012)

Mrmagoo said:


> That is pretty evil. I guess employers are just bad people.
> 
> PS. I didn't get fired. No one seemed to notice or care about me.




Why is that evil.

The inside ring of theft exposed 2 yrs ago was evil
The use of fuel cards for cigarettes and morning teas was evil.
The use of company cars/trucks and machines without permission is evil.
The back dooring of projects is evil.

All found through loose lips!

I guess " every employee is an angel "

Your situation is harmless in my view provided it was kept in-house.


----------



## CanOz (3 December 2012)

tech/a said:


> Why is that evil.
> 
> The inside ring of theft exposed 2 yrs ago was evil
> The use of fuel cards for cigarettes and morning teas was evil.
> ...




It amazes me how employees will take advantage of a business like this. Theft incenses me...why do people take advantage of their situation in employment to steal from the business?

CanOz


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2012)

The boss ---- he can afford it ----- right?
After all without us he'd be nothing ----- right?
Hell Ive earned it ---- right?
What he doesn't know wont hurt him ------ right?
I got a family to support ------ right?
We gotta look after each other ----- right?
I'm worth way more than I'm paid ---- right?


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 December 2012)

Mrmagoo said:


> That is pretty evil. I guess employers are just bad people.



There are two sides to every story. 

I don't doubt that there are nasty employers out there but there are some nasty workers too. Work in any large organisation for a while and you'll start "pigeon holing" staff.

1. Those who do only what they have to in order to remain employed.

2. Those who do their jobs as they are supposed to without much fuss.

3. Those who go out of their way to make things happen. 

There are good workers and there are duds.


----------



## doctorj (3 December 2012)

Julia said:


> I've been at many a staff Christmas Party where the main interest of management is in observing the behaviour of their employees.
> This can make or break a candidate's chances of promotion.




Knowing the mentality of management and the culture of your employer/industry is crucial.  Where I work, you’re better off being the first to party and last to leave rather than sitting in the corner.   It’s a little like high school – much better off being one of the cool kids than sitting quietly in the corner.  

If you’re one of ‘us’ you get more exposure to senior management and better promotion opportunities.  You should drink and you should talk about football.  

If you’re out with clients, you should drink with them (at least until their too drunk to notice you’ve slowed down) and whatever they drink… whether it’s beer or shots of vodka.


----------



## CanOz (3 December 2012)

doctorj said:


> You should drink and you should talk about football.




ROTFLMAO!

Not allot of women on the boards either I'm guessing.....lol!


CanOz


----------



## white_goodman (3 December 2012)

DB008 said:


> Hmm....





that is classic


----------



## prawn_86 (3 December 2012)

doctorj said:


> Knowing the mentality of management and the culture of your employer/industry is crucial.  Where I work, you’re better off being the first to party and last to leave rather than sitting in the corner.   It’s a little like high school – much better off being one of the cool kids than sitting quietly in the corner.
> 
> If you’re one of ‘us’ you get more exposure to senior management and better promotion opportunities.  You should drink and you should talk about football.
> 
> If you’re out with clients, you should drink with them (at least until their too drunk to notice you’ve slowed down) and whatever they drink… whether it’s beer or shots of vodka.




I second everything you have said. In certain industries management are usually the ones who end up the most wasted


----------



## So_Cynical (3 December 2012)

We have great work party's, the girls get all dolled up we all get sloshed and the boss pays for everything, we flirt, we drink, we fall over and talk crap...fun nights.


----------



## JTLP (3 December 2012)

Julia said:


> Prawn, I don't mind what you do.  Neither is it any of my business what friends of other members do.
> But after many years of obligatory socialising I've seen more good business done in an atmosphere of  a couple of glasses of a good wine with an excellent meal than in all the heavy boozing put together.
> 
> Just maybe remember that alcohol is very much a disinhibitor (as Magoo is now worrying) and any factor that reduces your control can put you at a disadvantage.
> ...




This is very interesting actually.

I don't drink - haven't for about 6 years (I'm mid 20s mind you). But it is the worst. The absolute worst.

I'll go out with friends from work or friends of friends. They'll drink. I'll get a soda. They'll say "why don't you drink"...I'll say "oh I just don't"...this breaks down in 3 ways
- They think it's religious and try and delve deeper
- They think it's a 'my body is a temple' and rib me
- They think it's because I'm self righteous and anti drinking

It's actually none of the above. I just don't. Have nothing against people that do (until they get too loud/obnoxious/touchy) but on the whole I'll go out and still have a good time all night. But people don't get it - to Australians (well young Australians) it's incomprehensible to think that another young person doesn't like to get 'sloshed'. Europeans get it - they're a lot more reserved...


----------



## Bill M (3 December 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> We have great work party's, the girls get all dolled up we all get sloshed and the boss pays for everything, we flirt, we drink, we fall over and talk crap...fun nights.




Right, I'm giving up retirement! How do I get a job like this? I'm in!


----------



## Tink (3 December 2012)

Great post JTLP, though I wouldnt say its the worst. I never cared, not then or now. 

I think the company you keep would play a role in it as well, as none of my friends were drinkers either, one or two drinks if that.
We knew how to have fun without being intoxicated.
Just my opinion.


----------



## drsmith (3 December 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> We have great work party's, the girls get all dolled up we all get sloshed and the boss pays for everything, we flirt, we drink, we fall over and talk crap...fun nights.



Have one of those evenings one before election day and you'll find the day itself much less painful.


----------



## CanOz (3 December 2012)

Tink said:


> Great post JTLP, though I wouldnt say its the worst. I never cared, not then or now.
> 
> I think the company you keep would play a role in it as well, as none of my friends were drinkers either, one or two drinks if that.
> We knew how to have fun without being intoxicated.
> Just my opinion.




I think the drinkers and the non drinkers tend to polarize anyway. 

I always hung out at the bar at our Australian parties....it was always where the best jokes and lies were being told!

To each their own....we need more designated drivers these days!

CanOz


----------



## Tink (3 December 2012)

Well our parties had drinking too but we danced.

Listening to someone dribbling while they are drunk is not fun - yes, each to their own.


----------



## Mrmagoo (3 December 2012)

Its only been one day. I could get fired tomorrow. Though in he insight it was only mostly young people around and the only boss was under 35 and we were at a pub after hours so I'm probably just stressing.


----------



## Mrmagoo (3 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> It amazes me how employees will take advantage of a business like this. Theft incenses me...why do people take advantage of their situation in employment to steal from the business?
> 
> CanOz




Not hard to tell you're all rich people.

I can here wanting to learn to invest in shares. Learned nothing, got trolled instead.

Actually the stock I wanted to invest in ...   ......... woulda made a motza by now.

The secret is : be happy with you got. And : Never try.


----------



## tech/a (4 December 2012)

JTLP

Stopped drinking at 26 now 58.
Didn't like the wasted weekends and the headaches.

Never been a problem on a social level.
I always get the driving or responsible position on the night!
And sorting out the idiots as the nights get later fortunately
The older I get the less I have to deal with.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 December 2012)

Mrmagoo said:


> The secret is : be happy with you got. And : Never try.




BAM!  _This is truth!
_


----------



## Calliope (4 December 2012)

Mrmagoo said:


> Not hard to tell you're all rich people.
> 
> I can here wanting to learn to invest in shares. Learned nothing, got trolled instead.
> 
> ...




If you want to be taken seriously, it probably wouldn't hurt if you put a little effort into trying to improve your literacy levels.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 December 2012)

Mrmagoo said:


> The secret is : be happy with you got. And : Never try.




“You tried your best and failed miserably. The lesson is: never try.” 
 Homer Simpson quotes (Fictional character from the animated television series created by Matt Groening, The Simpsons.)


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 December 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> “You tried your best and failed miserably. The lesson is: never try.”
> Homer Simpson quotes (Fictional character from the animated television series created by Matt Groening, The Simpsons.)




I read it differently.  By "never try" I thought he meant "don't be a try-hard", which is great advice.  The harder you try, the more useless bits of info you cram into your head and onto your screen, the more your account shrinks!


----------



## Mrmagoo (4 December 2012)

Calliope said:


> If you want to be taken seriously, it probably wouldn't hurt if you put a little effort into trying to improve your literacy levels.




Troll harder mate.


----------



## Julia (4 December 2012)

JTLP said:


> This is very interesting actually.
> 
> I don't drink - haven't for about 6 years (I'm mid 20s mind you). But it is the worst. The absolute worst.
> 
> ...



This says much about your companions and something a lot better about you.


----------



## McLovin (4 December 2012)

JTLP said:


> But people don't get it - to Australians (well young Australians) it's incomprehensible to think that another young person doesn't like to get 'sloshed'. Europeans get it - they're a lot more reserved...




Some Europeans get it, mainly the ones from the Southern Europe that don't have the drinking culture. But Northern/Eastern/Central Europeans are way bigger drinkers than Australians. The British take binge drinking to a new level. There's a reason places like Norway charge $18-$20 for a beer.

A lot of Europeans don't get loud when they get drunk, but they're still hammered. 

I had some Germans here last week, took them out on the Harbour, they were blind drunk by the end of the night but they remained pretty composed.


----------



## burglar (4 December 2012)

I have nothing against people who drink ...

But don't come looking for sympathy if you suffer from Depression and you drink!!


----------



## cynic (4 December 2012)

Mrmagoo said:


> That is pretty evil. I guess employers are just bad people...




Spot on Magoo! Employers are horrible people whom recklessly expose themselves to risk of financial ruin just so that they can pay decent people like you and I a taxable income thereby depriving us of our rightful places on the dole queue!! 

I do so miss my cardboard box on the roadside near the soup kitchen, now thanks to the actions of those evil people I'm unlikely to enjoy such an effluent lifestyle ever again!


----------



## burglar (4 December 2012)

cynic said:


> ... thereby depriving us of our rightful places on the dole queue!! ... !




This Christmas the Gov'mint has promised to shorten the dole queue!
You will be asked to stand closer together.
:


----------



## Miss Hale (4 December 2012)

If companies sacked the people who got drunk and mouthed off a bit a Christmas parties they's hardly have any employees left.  I can't remember a Christmas party where this _didn't_ happen. I think your job is safe Mrmagoo.


----------



## gordon2007 (4 December 2012)

Cheers. Time to build the beach house and freshen up my fishing techniques. 




Bill M said:


> Congrats on the upcoming retirement, believe you me being retired is great and I don't miss any of the work parties. Sounds like you're going to have a good night out with your partner, good on ya mate, have a good one.:alcohol:


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 December 2012)

cynic said:


> now thanks to the actions of those evil people I'm unlikely to enjoy such an effluent lifestyle ever again!



I seriously hope you mean "affluent" not "effluent" as the two are entirely different...... 

As for drinking in general, I'm not big on it (never have been) but I'm not against it. That said, it's an undeniably a significant health hazard when done to excess - not a lot different to smoking or eating junk food really apart from the social aspect of it.

The thing I really don't "get" about it though is that when people suffer health problems due to heavy drinking, for example depression is the obvious one, they usually seek to return to a "reasonable" level of drinking as soon as possible. I've seen more than one person do that and social pressure seems to be the reason "everybody drinks, right?".

In contrast, people who have a heart attack tend to quit smoking just like that. They also tend to find no real difficulty in keeping away from unhealthy food etc either. And many heavy drinkers steer well clear of cigarettes and anything fried.

As a society I do think we have massive denial about alcohol. I'm not against it, but I can certainly see how it causes harm. 

Back to the Christmas party however, now that it's been mentioned that it was not on company premises and was after hours, I can't see a problem with it at all unless you did something really silly with someone you shouldn't have.


----------



## JTLP (4 December 2012)

tech/a said:


> JTLP
> 
> Stopped drinking at 26 now 58.
> Didn't like the wasted weekends and the headaches.
> ...




Good to hear. My close friends/known me for years don't care. It's work people & agencies that we work with that ask questions. Most are harmless but it becomes tiresome.

Good on you though and I echo your sentiments on the responsibility aspect!



Julia said:


> This says much about your companions and something a lot better about you.




Thanks Julia . As I wrote to Tech/A - close friends get it - more acquantince types don't.



McLovin said:


> Some Europeans get it, mainly the ones from the Southern Europe that don't have the drinking culture. But Northern/Eastern/Central Europeans are way bigger drinkers than Australians. The British take binge drinking to a new level. There's a reason places like Norway charge $18-$20 for a beer.
> 
> A lot of Europeans don't get loud when they get drunk, but they're still hammered.
> 
> I had some Germans here last week, took them out on the Harbour, they were blind drunk by the end of the night but they remained pretty composed.




True I should have clarified. Thanks for pointing that out. I also agree with Euro's compisition - they seem to hold it together a lot better in public (well from my few years of experience anyway...)


----------



## Tink (4 December 2012)

Good on you, JTLP, for doing what you want to do and not letting pressure choose your lifestyle.

Agree Smurf, good post.


----------



## burglar (4 December 2012)

Smurf1976 said:


> I seriously hope you mean "affluent" not "effluent" as the two are entirely different......




I seriously hope he miss-spelt it to be humerous! :


----------



## cynic (7 December 2012)

Smurf1976 said:


> I seriously hope you mean "affluent" not "effluent" as the two are entirely different......




Yes - there certainly is! Isn't it wonderful how the merest alteration in spelling can result in a reverse alchemical transmutation of gold into faeces? 
Many current day professionals (financial advisers, economists, treasurers etc.) are proving to be remarkably adept in the application of this skill.

I often mourn the fact that we live in a society that often fails to differentiate between the two substances, and hence the appropriate direction of transmutation.

However, I am digressing from the topic at hand. So I shall save my further ruminations for a more pertinent thread.


----------

